# Smog from Urban Decay



## Siouxgirl (Jan 17, 2019)

Where can I find a color somilar to Urban Decays eyeshadow Smog.  Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2019)

MAC Tempting, maybe Colourpop Boxer?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 20, 2019)

Siouxgirl said:


> Where can I find a color somilar to Urban Decays eyeshadow Smog.  Thank you.



Why do you need a dupe?  Don't want to purchase the single from UD?


----------

